# Scripting backup to cloud services such as Amazon



## AndyUKG (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi,

  does anyone use/has tested/knows of a way to use something like Amazon s3 cloud storage to backup data from FreeBSD, ie in some automated scripted way? I haven't touched any of these yet but I think they generally offer a web interface to your cloud storage, so I want to access this easily from the command line so I can script data transfers. From a quick google I have seen that for Amazon s3 specifically there are some tools available but they seem to be specific to Windows and Linux. I guess the Linux ones should run, but again I have zero experience using Linux compatability on FreeBSD so not sure how much I should trust in this.
Any experiences and comments welcome,

cheers Andy.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you looked at tarsnap?  It stores data with the Amazon S3 storage service.  http://www.tarsnap.com/


----------



## AndyUKG (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, yeah it looks quite good. Have you used it yourself? It's not really clear if the service is available outside the USA, it just mentioned not available in Canada, does that mean I can use it in, for example, Iran , any ideas?

thanks Andy.


----------

